

Rogue space scientists set up "Intergalactic Travel Bureau" - CorsairSanglot
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2013/07/an-intergalactic-travel-bureau-arrives-in-midtown.html

======
CorsairSanglot
These awesome ladies also have a Kickstarter sos they can go on tour:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1392002203/the-
intergal...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1392002203/the-
intergalactic-travel-bureau-tour)

